
The harmful effects of social media - Priem19
https://www.quitfacebook.org
======
quirkafleeg3
cursed boomer sites

~~~
Priem19
At least they're not full of ads, trackers, and inconvenient bloated design.
Also, I'm a millennial, tired of the current state of the internet. If that
makes me a boomer too, so be it.

